# Congress



## JWC sr. (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope to see everyone at Congress this coming week. It is going to be a lot of fun!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 25, 2009)

Im soooooo excited for Congress woohoooooooo. Cant wait to meet you in person John!

Kay


----------



## Leeana (Jul 25, 2009)

We will be there sometime Monday towards the evening ..we are just taking one so feel free to stop by and say hi, we will have plenty of time throughout the week



.

We are taking Alpha Farms Magical Melody - Classic Junior Mare , Over


----------



## TomEHawk (Jul 25, 2009)

We will be there with 18 head of ponies, classics, foundations & moderns. We hope to see everyone there.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 25, 2009)

You will have to stop by and introduce yourself. I will be there with 5 ponies. Triangle Acres.


----------



## Doobie (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope everyone has a wonderful Congress...

Next year is my dream to go and watch and learn.

This year staying close to home as my first grandchild is due in less than 3 weeks and you just never know!!!


----------



## picasso (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing people we have already met and meeting some new people this year. We will be there with 5 horses and 1 Aussie puppy. Working hard today to get everything packed up, so we can leave as soon as my Hubby gets off work in the morning.


----------



## ckmini (Jul 26, 2009)

unfortunatly not going this year (nor are we going to AMHR Nationals



) , BUT next year we will be at congress!


----------

